# Utricularia graminifolia



## RSS

Figured I'd start off with a subject I'd had some success with. I first received this plants as a little stringy thing about 4" or so. It was a pitiful portion size, but it was enough to get me started. I've grown it in 20+ different mediums and the best I've found is a slow moving 1/4" or less steam of water with the UG resting on aquatic quality driftwood. I've never really had an interest in growing it submerged so I don't have alot to say about that.

I've managed to grow it emersed in low light (9W compact flourscent 8" from the light) to medium light T5HO's. Lower light always gave me longer "leaves", higher light shorter "leaves".

Never introduce this plant to a tank you don't want it in, good luck getting it out! Given good conditions it is a real weed.

Here is the tank that most of the photo's are from, they are from about a 2 year period with alot of harvesting throughout that time.

389 by randallsimpson, on Flickr

Top view

470 by randallsimpson, on Flickr

Close-up of the UG, that area is sitting in 1/8-1/4" of running water.

Utricularia graminifolia by randallsimpson, on Flickr

Pair of killifish enjoying the UG. I never had one baby in this tank, I know they were mating like mad. Guess they were just feeding the UG:loco:. I've also had a gold dojo loach that loves going in there.

046 by randallsimpson, on Flickr

Side of some of the driftwood after I decided to allow the UG to cover that area. I was trying to keep it contained to that main section for a while.

Utricularia graminifolia by randallsimpson, on Flickr

Back section of the driftwood, you can see where I pulled a section out.

Utricularia graminifolia by randallsimpson, on Flickr

Here is a pot I transpanted a small piece of a fern growing in that tank...some UG hitched a ride and overran the pot. I was fertiziling this pot with a very diluted fert with no negative side effects. 

Utricularia graminifolia by randallsimpson, on Flickr

Some UG growing on top of ADA mud, it never "roots" into the medium just covers the top.

005 by randallsimpson, on Flickr


----------



## matt12

that look amazing! by far my favorite plant


----------



## matt12

Is that the oak leaf creeping ficus in there?


----------



## RSS

matt1212 said:


> Is that the oak leaf creeping ficus in there?


Yes it was, I ended up pulling it all out. It was covering everything. A real nightmare to remove. I was pulling out 1/4" thick stems.


----------



## Luwen

Nice setup there Sir. do you cover your tank to make it humid or is it open?


----------



## RSS

Luwen said:


> Nice setup there Sir. do you cover your tank to make it humid or is it open?


It has a glass top, I'd guess it was 95% covered. Very humid.


----------



## Luwen

thanks RSS, how did you plant your UG or you just keep it floating? about fertilizer regimen? and what kind of substra did you use in your tank and in the clay pot?


----------



## novianto.sutardi

Hi Randall!

I'm very curious with the 'floating setups' attached to the glass.
What's the plant that you're trying to cultivate using this method ?

Thanks


----------



## RSS

Luwen said:


> thanks RSS, how did you plant your UG or you just keep it floating? about fertilizer regimen? and what kind of substra did you use in your tank and in the clay pot?


I just lay it on that flat ledge area, it attaches itself, although its really easy to pull off. I don't add any ferts to that tank, just some frozen food for the fish.

I'm using ADA aquasoil in the tank and the clay pot is a mix of potting soil/vermiculite/perlite/peat moss/lava rock/hydroton, and probably a few other things I added. Basically just a fern mix.



novianto.sutardi said:


> Hi Randall!
> 
> I'm very curious with the 'floating setups' attached to the glass.
> What's the plant that you're trying to cultivate using this method ?
> 
> Thanks


The little white holders attached to the glass are live worm feeders filled with sphagnum moss, they have orchids cutting in them. The very high humidity helps them get started before I move them to a more normal pot.


----------

